# Samsung SMART TV



## pfish (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi,
I recently purchased a Samsung SMART TV which has wifi and an app that can connect and access the content on my computer. The problem is, the software is PC only
http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/...XZC/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=support
I feel there must be a way to connect to my iMac (Lion)
Any ideas or do I need to purchase apple tv.
There must be a way!
Thanks


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 7, 2012)

By "software," do you mean the SMART TV app? The app is designed to access media on your computer over your LAN. I gather that the TV communicates with Windows neworks over IP. You do not need a Windows computer to establish a Windows network. Out of the box, MacOS X 10.7 (Lion) uses a Microsoft-licensed stack for Windows networking. Make sure that Windows networking is enabled on your Mac. Then you should have no problem logging into the Mac from your TV.


----------



## pfish (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi,
By software I mean the software that you must download to your PC and run for the SMART TV app to see it. I do have Windows networking enabled but when I go to the "AllShare" app on the TV it says there is no device connected.


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 7, 2012)

I have gone through darned near every page in the owners manual including every page related to *Smart Hub* and *AllShare*. Nowhere in the 303 page manual did I find a reference to a PC-based utility that is required enable the TV's ability to access anything. Quite frankly, it would have been somewhat surprising if I had. This is because Samsung SMART TV sets are powerful computers in their own right. As such, they should be self-contained. Another consideration is that TV sets are not supposed to require computer science majors for setup; they are supposed to be setup by owners who have relatively little technical knowledge. Grandma would freak-out if she had to download a utility from the internet to allow her computer is be accessed by a TV set. The only reference to using a PC was as an option to download an update file that would then be transfered to the TV via USB thumb drive. Having said all that, if you have a reference to this PC utility requirement, then please give me the name of the document and the page number or give a verbatim quote of the specific language.

Absent a reference to specific language that states the requirement, then I am left to believe that you misunderstood what you read or saw. It is also worth noting that Samsung's owners manual includes a lot of weasel words. If something on the TV doesn't work on odd-numbered Tuesdays in months with "e" in the name, then that may be covered in the manual. So you have to give very specific information about your setup when asking for help.

To start:

You have already assured me that Windows networking is enabled on your Mac.
Make sure that your Mac and TV set are on the same subnet.


----------



## pfish (Jan 7, 2012)

Please don't sound so nasty, I am only asking for help. In my first post I gave a link to the software that is needed on the PC in order for the TV to see the computer. 
Here it is again
http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/...XZC/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=support
Click on the software button.
I phoned the Samsung support line (twice) and discussed in some great detail and they told me the TV would not work on a mac because the said mentioned software is Windows only.
I posted here because they are not Mac specialists and I thought someone here might have an answer that the Samsung tech did not.
I believe the computer and TV are on the same subnet, but if my "relatively little technically knowledged Grandma" could do it I don't think it should be that difficult.
Thank you for trying to help me with this, but if you can't, I do understand and maybe someone else has an idea.
Thanks again.


----------



## pfish (Jan 7, 2012)

On page 213 of the 303 page manual it says " To view content on your PC, you must have connected your TV and your PC to your LAN and downloaded and installed AllShare PC Software on your PC.


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 8, 2012)

pfish said:


> On page 213 of the 303 page manual it says " To view content on your PC, you must have connected your TV and your PC to your LAN and downloaded and installed AllShare PC Software on your PC.


OK. Even after reading Page 213 several times, I overlooked this, the second of three bullets on the page. I would expect this software to run with a *BootCamp* installation of Windows. It might also be interesting to run the *AllShare* enabling software in virtual environment like *Parallels Desktop* running Windows. Without Windows in some fashion, your new SMART TV cannot access media on your computer. It appears as though Samsung does not want the business of Mac users.

You have to understand something. In your OP (first post), your only reference to the PC software to as "an app." However, I was interested in helping you. So I went to Samsung's website and searched your SMART TV's owners manual for a reference to "an app" that did what you were talking about. After I responded to your OP, you referred to *AllShare* in your second post. I returned to the owners manual and read through darned near every page of the 303-page manual. I paid particular attention to the sections that dealt with *SmartHub* and *AllShare*. Somehow, I overlooked the reference to the required PC software.

Of course, I did not do all of this work just to help you. I was very interested in buying a Samsung SMART TV. It would have been a dumb decision by Samsung to restrict its TVs to Windows users. I was willing to help an owner who came to an Apple fan site devoted to Macintosh computers and mobile devices for help with a Samsung TV set if I would learn more about the TV set.

We could have both save a lot of time and frustration if you had given more specific information. That said, the end result is that we have both learned what the owners of a lot of other Samsung products already knew. Samsung makes some dumb decisions. You are able to use less than you paid for. I will wait a little longer to buy a smart TV to see what Apple offers if it reenters the market.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 8, 2012)

TVMobili is a cross-platform media server which claims to be compatible with Samsung's AllShare. I believe "AllShare" is merely Samsung's branding for a standard network protocol called DLNA, and therefore any DLNA-compatible software should work.

It might also be possible to run the AllShare program without using a virtual machine and without installing Windows using WINE. This is not easy to set up and configure, unfortunately, and it's a little different for every program, so I couldn't walk you through it. Hopefully TVMobili will work for you.


----------



## MacPopcorn (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi,

Just saw this post whilst surfing the same problem, it is rather annoying that Samsung choose to ignore Mac users.

It won't stop me buying their TV's as I love me new 51inch 3D Smart TV.

I use Vuze on my imac and MBP and stream movies through this to my TV, but you have to use ethernet cable as streaming Blueray or 3D is well poor (wireless little slow).

http://www.vuze.com/

It's also free which is great.

Cheers

Pop


However I run Vuze


----------



## eessydo (Jul 5, 2012)

The answer to your problems are the following

1. Apple TV ($99.00) + OSX Mountain Lion Mirroring ($20 for upgrade)
2. Buy a Windows 7 license ($300+) and either install it in bootcamp or load it up in a virtual machine using your preferred virtualization tool (parallels, Fusion, Other = $79.00 retail) and download Allshare.
3. Complain to Samsung ($0.00 but lots of time wasted without any results)

Your welcome.


----------



## stottm (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh boy, this is your lucky day!  I have a 55" Samsung 6000 series very similar to your 60". There is an awesome media server for Mac called Plex. You install Plex Media Server and the Plex client on your Mac (actually supports Windows and Linux). It is Free. A third party has just released a Plex App on the Samsung store and your TV is supported today. 2012 mode
 TV's not yet supported. 

Plex will also stream to iPhone, iPad, and Android. There is a Rovio client, etc. Plex also streams over DLNA but the native Plex is better. 

http://plexapp.com

At the moment the Plex App for Samsung only streams video (tv shows, movies) that you ripped with Handbrake, etc. it will be adding music and photo streaming (iTunes, etc.).


----------



## davidmedinamx (Jul 29, 2012)

TvMobili is the answer THE BEST THING I'VE EVER USED


----------



## Natasha531 (Aug 11, 2012)

I still can't figure this samsung allshare crap out...


----------



## opicho (Nov 25, 2012)

I have just installed serviio ( http://serviio.org ) - a free DLNA media streaming server on my iMac.  I just linked it to the movies on the iMac, then went to the Allshare app on my Samsung TV.  Serviio was waiting for me under the videos section of AllShare, no issues.


----------



## Sudipto Das (May 27, 2013)

Please use the DLNA servers in mac such as serviio or vuze. You can play music or video or can see pictures. In my experience Serviio is good. You do not seed much configuration. I am assuming you have a samsung smart tv. If you have a older version of the tv then you can you HDMI cable.


----------



## atamd (Sep 22, 2013)

Install parallel desktop with Windows 7 on your mac, in the menu Devices of Parrallel, choose Network > Bridge Network > Wifi

After that your smart TV can see your macbook

I use MC374 and samsung UA55ES6220, it works well  good luck


----------



## jazzspur (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok, so I'm in this same dilemma and I'm curious, because I DO have an Apple iTV device hooked up to our non-smart TV downstairs.... if I plug the iTV into the Samsung SmartTV, will that work in that I can connect my iMac computer to the Samsung TV? Or will they cancel each other out and not work? 

(sorry, I know the OP was trying to avoid buying another device, but asking b/c I have one already... had I KNOWN this tv was not compatible with our entirely-Mac household, I wouldn't have purchased this TV, or rather TWO of them... rather useless IMO, as we'd like to play movies we've purchased in iTunes on our TV, imagine that!! :s )


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 2, 2015)

jazzspur said:


> Ok, so I'm in this same dilemma and I'm curious, because I DO have an Apple iTV device hooked up to our non-smart TV downstairs.... if I plug the iTV into the Samsung SmartTV, will that work in that I can connect my iMac computer to the Samsung TV? Or will they cancel each other out and not work?
> 
> (sorry, I know the OP was trying to avoid buying another device, but asking b/c I have one already... had I KNOWN this tv was not compatible with our entirely-Mac household, I wouldn't have purchased this TV, or rather TWO of them... rather useless IMO, as we'd like to play movies we've purchased in iTunes on our TV, imagine that!! :s )


First off, it is not _Apple iTV_. Apple's set top box is the _Apple TV_ or the _TV.
_
Now to the issue at hand. Are you actually having trouble streaming content from your TV to your Samsung SMART TV? I gather that you posted your question in anticipation of issues.

My suggestion is to first connect your TV to your TV to see how well they work together. If you have issues, then ask for help. The members of this forum will gladly help you.


----------



## emma24xia (Mar 4, 2015)

stottm said:


> Oh boy, this is your lucky day!  I have a 55" Samsung 6000 series very similar to your 60". There is an awesome media server for Mac called Plex. You install Plex Media Server and the Plex client on your Mac (actually supports Windows and Linux). It is Free. A third party has just released a Plex App on the Samsung store and your TV is supported today. 2012 mode
> TV's not yet supported.
> 
> Plex will also stream to iPhone, iPad, and Android. There is a Rovio client, etc. Plex also streams over DLNA but the native Plex is better.
> ...



I love Plex as well, but could you tell me the video type you choose to play on your Samsung TV? I know MP4 should be working.


----------

